# Alligator dishcloth



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

I am gifting anyone one who wants it a pattern for the alligator dishcloth...I attaced, hopefully, the written pattern and the chart. There is only an image on the chart. the red is for the cluster, made up term, stitch...This is my first design pattern.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

That was quick..you are welcome


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

So cute; thanx!
kat


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Thanks also for a picture. It is hard for me to make something without seeing what it is suppose to look like.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

TY for sharing.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I know a few little boys that will love this.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Looks beautiful, thanks! I.ll make it as a wash cloth for my friend in Florida who just had her first baby.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Every one is welcome...enjoy.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you, may this be the first of many you design.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

You did a good job.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry LoriRuth, Wasn't able to d/load. Received message to say file was damaged. Looks good. minniemo


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you so much. It is adorable, and I know my grandson will love it, as he is into alligators.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

That is great! I would also like to knit it as a flat charted item using alligator colors - maybe on the front of a sweater, like a logo.


----------



## Jeannealy (Apr 2, 2012)

I love the making dishcloths. Does anyone know or have a dish cloth pattern for a cat or know where I may find one.


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

thank you for the pattern of the alligator


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Do wish I could read charts , unfortunatly my brain wont let me .


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this pattern. I have a friend who is a huge U of Florida fan, and this will make a great scarf for Christmas!


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you. This is good timing for me. My niece has her baby to be's room as safari animals. She said it is mainly lions and alligators. Can you guess who I will make one for first? She has received the baby items I made for the baby. She LOVES them.


----------



## fayelorraine (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you - I love making dishcloths and appreciate the pattern very much - you are talented


----------



## garnetlucy (Apr 22, 2012)

Very cool! Something different, and with clear instructions - thank you!


----------



## Ruth2Knit (Nov 29, 2011)

My girlfriend who wishes she lived in Florida will love this...thanks for your dedicated stitching!


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I told you the gray matter is not working , I just saw the download , getting old isnt for sissies ....


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

was anyone else able to download it??


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Love it! I think it would be cute on the front of a sweater!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for your generousity. Edith M


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you LoriRuth!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

You're welcome...I take it you were able to download the pattern everyone??


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, it worked for me!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Good, I was worried about it. Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Jeannealy said:


> I love the making dishcloths. Does anyone know or have a dish cloth pattern for a cat or know where I may find one.


I have some and I can probably find the links again..PM me so I will remember to do this tomorrow...I am a bit tired now and just popped in to see the postings.

There are some wonderful cat ones out there.


----------



## Laurel Anne (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. My girl friend is from Florida so I am going to make this pattern for her. I'm sure it will make her day. Again, thanks for your hard work and for sharing the pattern with the rest of us.

Laurel Anne


----------



## seahawkdeb (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you for the cute pattern. Good job!!!!


----------



## knittingwitch (Dec 6, 2011)

i managed to down load your pattern thank you so much for sharing


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern and sharing your talents with us. Love it!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Everyone is welcome...I would love to see your results....I may go with a smaller hook next time and try and see what it looks like if the back stitches between the clusters are done like the rest of that row such as knit rather than purl in between the clusters where you knit in the non pattern area of that row.

Have fun with it.


----------



## Muna (Apr 30, 2012)

This is Really nice! you are quite gifted. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

you are welcome


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you for the talented comment...


----------

